# From Spousal to relatives visa



## asiana (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi all.. I am wondering if you can give me a slight information on changing a spousal to relatives visa through my child as we are planning to terminate the marriage? Is it possible to change my current status (spousal) to a relatives visa (dependent child) and if so, what are the requirements?

Thanks a lot


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

You can't get a relative's visa through your child anymore since the visa regulation changes of 2014, as your child cannot support you financially. The relative needs to be able to support you with R8500 per month.


----------

